# Heat rash



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

To put it delicately, I often get "diaper rash" on longer rides (50+ miles). We have a hospital-grade ointment that I use after the fact, but I hesitate to try it as a pre-ride treatment. Are there any ointments readily available (meaning I can walk into a store instead of ordering online) that work well at prevention without leaving me feeling like I have a greasy butt?

I have quality bibs as well as a comfortable Selle Italia saddle. I just profusely sweat. Always been an issue for me on centuries, regardless of clothing or saddle.

I'm doing several centuries over the next few weeks, and I'd like to find something that will make the drive back home a little more comfortable. What do you guys and gals use?


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Gold Bond Medicated Powder. I sprinkle a bunch in my bibs before I put them on. Occasionally I use Chamois Butt'r. I'll put it on before the ride (instead of, not in addition to, the powder). Then midway through a long ride I'll put on some more if necessary (you can get small single-use tubes to carry with you).

Also, after a century ride I will immediately change out of my bibs. I bring a change of clothes with me (and some powder) - shorts, t-shirt, underwear (boxers), socks and sneakers.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the same problem. For the longest time I used Chamois Butt'r with ok results, but recently switched over to DZnuts which IMO works much better but is twice the cost. Post ride I get out of my bibs and shower ASAP and use some Gold Bond medicated powder.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I live in the deep south with 95 degree heat and 90% humidity. You sweat while standing still in the shade. The best thing I have found is a product called Udderly Smooth. It was originaly designed for milk cows to sooth chapped udders. It is now being marketed as a beauty product. It works very very well for me. A lot cheaper than the cycling specific brands too. I carry a small tube in my jersey and will reapply after 50 miles or so.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Chamois Butt'r works fine for me


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

A+D ointment from your local pharmacy.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I ran out of Assos Chamois Cream, which I have always used, about two months ago. I cam never find it locally so I purchased Chamois Butt'r. Ever since then I have had heat rash issues.

Thanks for the reminder, I just bout some Asso online.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 19, 2004)

I also used to have this problem where it got to point where I could barely walk after a ride. Bought some Assos Chamois Creme on the advice of most forum members here and never have a problem. $20 at Performance Bike or most good bike shops and, depending on how much you ride, lasts a long time. Serious stuff ridden by most pros. $20 may seem like alot but one of the best cycling investments I ever made. Do a search here and you will find alot of rave reviews.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Your chamois cream is probably causing your rash. In order to extend the shelf life of water-based consumer products, they contain biocide preservatives. The absolute worst of these is methylisothiazolinone. This is sometimes mixed with methylchloroisothiazolinone and sold as Kathon CG. In the high concentrations used in industrial applications, exposure of the skin causes a chemical burn followed by allergic contact dermatitis. Exposure to small amounts eventually leads to this condition as well. Since this chemical was introduced into cosmetics about 10% of all Americans have now acquired contact sensitivity to it. Almost all people who test positive for this condition are cross reactive to another class of preservatives - formaldehyde-releasing compounds like diazolidinyl urea. At one time Assos listed methylisothiazolinone as an ingredient but I don't think that it does now. This doesn't mean that it doesn't have it. The American Academy of Dermatology tested hundreds of consumer products that didn't list it and found that 70% did. Apparently listing all of the ingredients in consumer products is voluntary or the FDA isn't interested in enforcing the law. Other countries like Canada and Japan have severely restricted the inclusion of this product in consumer products and manufacturers in Europe (and a few in the USA) are removing it from their products ahead of the government banning it.

I got really extremely sick from using Assos and Neutrogena "sensitive skin" sunscreen. Neutrogena is being sued over their "dermatologist recommended, etc." advertising.

I recommend that you avoid all products that contain these very dangerous additives. The best way to do this is to use a non-water based product. I use Ballocks(sp?). Because it's all active ingredients it's like getting about three times as much product.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

...except OP never claimed to have used chamois creme. He said he used ointment after the fact... but nothing on the saddle.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I use a little talcum powder in the summer months. This has always done the trick for me.


----------

